# Sex link



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have recently crossed a barred rock rooster with a red sex link hen. 2 of the chicks are all black with a white dot on the head and 2 more are all white,which is male and which is female? Also does this breed have a name?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to have to wait for Nm, she seems to be the one that has all this extraneous cross breeding figured out.

Congrats on the new peeps.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Going to have to wait for Nm, she seems to be the one that has all this extraneous cross breeding figured out.
> 
> Congrats on the new peeps.


* He 

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sex-links don't create sex links.The sex(link) is created on the first cross and not passed on.
A Barred Rock rooster will not produce a sex link either.
A Rhode Island Red rooster x a Barred Rock hen creates a black sex-link chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oops, sorry. In all this time you've never said anything that would help identify he or she. Of course I assumed.

And you just proved my point about knowing the answer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> * He
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


Haha, I was right!


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Then how does it explain how I have half whit and half black from the same parents


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Ok when creating black sex links the black chicks with white dots are male.When creating red sex links the white ones are male.Sounds like you got all males.


----------

